

Show HN: My Demo Video - will_brown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ6eXCGRaIs

======
hluska
Things work now (so I'll delete my previous comment)...

First off, congratulations on finishing the video - finishing a demo video is
hard work and you have a great start.

When I started the video, I had no idea what your product does or what it is
for. I had to watch it all the way through to gain some sense of what your
product actually does. So, if I were you, I'd do some work to make sure that
its purpose is clearly defined. For example, some really good demo videos
start off with a statement of purpose - ie - I want to solve x because of y.

From there, I think I'd base the video around showing how your product
actually does solve the problem.

As for narration, I'm of two minds. Yes, narration would be helpful, but only
if you have good quality audio and a good script. Sometimes, poor quality
audio (or a bad script) do more damage than good. Consequently, I'd also
consider using some of Camtasia's other features (ie - callouts) to tell your
story and explain your product and the need it solves.

Great work though!!

~~~
will_brown
I was going to answer your first post, but running some trouble shooting I
could not reproduce the "unavailable" issue, so I had no suggestion.

I am going to keep playing with Camtasia and make a better demo video, maybe
even consider having one professionally done - in some ways now, I wish I had
waited to post a better demo b/c I do not think it would necessarily be cool
to post another demo for the same start-up on HN.

~~~
hluska
I don't think there's anything wrong with posting multiple versions of a
video, but if you don't feel comfortable doing that, my email is in my profile
and I'd be glad to give you my thoughts.

Good luck - shooting demos is quite an art!!

------
ceeK
I like it. I think I've seen you post it before on here. The idea of being
able to zoom into a location and see videos around there is pretty cool, could
probably spend a lot of time on it just seeing peoples perspectives of the
world in which they live. What in your words is the problem that you are
trying to solve?

I think the video could do with more fleshed out. Speaking for myself, it gets
a bit boring seeing someone else's mouse cursor for three minutes. Perhaps try
talking over it? We would get more interaction that way. A video off the top
of my head that I've recently seen is that of Sqwiggle[1]. It opens with the
logo and then has a nice talk through.

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O57iEHPP6aY>

~~~
will_brown
>What in your words is the problem that you are trying to solve?

Improve video sharing and discovery.

>I think the video could do with more fleshed out.

I wondered how long it would be until I got a comment on the lack of
narration. This was my first video screen record ever, I downloaded trial
Camtasia and made this on a whim after watching Drew's DropBox demo, sad to
say I actually did the narration but I had the sound options off for my mic. I
watched the Sqwiggle video and it is not just more polished than mine, but on
another level professionally. I will consider remaking a demo to show more
features (logging in, uploading video, ect...), and in your words be more
fleshed out.

~~~
ceeK
Sounds cool, I do think the route you're going down could lead to a novel
service. I can imagine searching for mountain biking (a hobby of mine) videos
and being able to filter them down by zooming on specific trail areas, i.e.
the alps, forest near my town etc. I definitely think it could add a new
dimension to the current discovery channel of searching through pages and
pages of irrelevent videos.

I definitely think it would benefit you a lot. Coming from experience with a
video of mine[1] a simple demo video doesn't seem to excite people very much.
I went down the route of "I'll spend as little time as possible on the video
so I can continue with the development", but really, marketing tools like this
can't be ignored. In your case especially you have a classic chicken and egg
problem and will need to encourage users to post videos.

Hope I've helped a bit.

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YOGWmtvfQI>

